# Diamond Dove treats and foods?



## rascal66

Hi,

What are good treats for Diamond doves besides millet?
Also, what vegetables can they eat? I'd like to introduce new foods to them if I can.


----------



## spirit wings

You may want to try carrot tops. If you cook with carrots you can save the tops and put them in a shallow dish of water till they are half in and half out of the water and wait for them to sprout and feed them dangled through the bars or on the bottom in a a flat pan and see if the forage them.. they will look like this. change out the water everyday while waiting.. I have some sprouting now for my tiels.


----------



## kalel

My diamonds like bread which they go for and love blue mawseed. You should give them wholemeal but not too much. Some birds may not know what it is at first but they should eventually get the idea. If you have any fresh growing herbs (that you dont mind losing!) they will eat mint, basil and lettuce plants. 
I havent tried any other herbs but everytime I bought those herbs to grow well those poor plants didnt stand a chance! lol
I havent managed to get them to eat any vegetables as such and my new pair arent as adventurous with new foods at the moment.


----------



## Reti

Now that is something I should try for my tiel, S.W.
Thanks

Reti


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> You may want to try carrot tops. If you cook with carrots you can save the tops and put them in a shallow dish of water till they are half in and half out of the water and wait for them to sprout and feed them dangled through the bars or on the bottom in a a flat pan and see if the forage them.. they will look like this. change out the water everyday while waiting.. I have some sprouting now for my tiels.




What a cute idea. I like that.


----------



## rascal66

Thank you so much for the tips!  
I love that carrot top idea, I'll definitely try that one


----------



## rascal66

kalel said:


> My diamonds like bread which they go for and love blue mawseed. You should give them wholemeal but not too much. Some birds may not know what it is at first but they should eventually get the idea. If you have any fresh growing herbs (that you dont mind losing!) they will eat mint, basil and lettuce plants.
> I havent tried any other herbs but everytime I bought those herbs to grow well those poor plants didnt stand a chance! lol
> I havent managed to get them to eat any vegetables as such and my new pair arent as adventurous with new foods at the moment.


Oh I know my Doves just love Blue maw x) Last time I tried introducing whole meal, they seemed interested to finding out what it was but never ate it, I guess I'll have to try again xD

I'll try those herbs too  Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings

I have been wanting to try the harrisons bird bread you bake yourself..anyone tried it?)


----------



## Shadowringneck23

*Feed*

I heard that some people feed their Diamond Doves dried mealworms. That may or may not work for you. They are usually interested in bread, try to stay away from white bread, lettuce, which is fine although it is almost devoid of nutrients, carrot tops which you can sprout yourself and hope they forage, and of course your regular Pigeon and Dove Seed Mix.


----------

